# Baitrunner 3500 - What # test line?



## MarrakeshExpress

I think I'm going to be getting a Baitrunner 3500 to be doing some carping with, any my question is what lb test line to put on it. The Shimano site shows it for 10/12 lb test, but is that enough strength, and if so which are good lines to use in that range? Thanks for any tips you guys can provide. I'm new enough to fishing as is, but a complete newbie to Carping.


----------



## misfit

12 pound will do fine.don't think i'd want to go much heavier.
p-line flouroclear or trilene would be my choice for line.


----------



## RiverRat

The 3500 like you said is rated for 10 & 12 lb tests. You still can run 6 lb. test on it...or run 25 lb. test on it...biggest diference going to be line capacity..the bigger the dia. of the line the less amount of yrds your reels going to hold.

I mostly run 12 line test line on all my baitrunner style reels for carp as standard. If you fish waters with a lot of zebra muscles, large rock or lots of wood in the areas you will be fishing for carp...then you might want to step up to 14-17 lb. tests. or run a long section of heavy shock leader.

Brand of line...wow thats about like asking which brand of reel or which brand of truck..or which football team is best..lots of personal opinions.
One brand i know many will agree on is Berkley Big game...its strong, holds up well to lots of fish and is priced better than most brands.

There is basically 3 type of line to choose from..mono, co-polymer and braided lines.

The most basic line used is monofilament..can get it anywhere, cheap, strong many many brands to choose from. normally 18-20% stretch.

Co-plolymer, like mono but is smaller in diameter, stronger than mono, softer, casts better...doesnt have the spool memory like mono. stretches less than mono.

Braids..like superline type braids, zero stretch(very sensitive) , very thin dia., very costly compared to the other 2 typs of lines....on larger spool reels is might cost a small fortune to fill them up. to make up for the dia. size you typicaly have to buy a 30 lb test, 50 lb test or even 80 lb. test super braid to hold up to strong fish and structure in the water. Because of the thin dia. these lines can be cut very easily when fishing in rocky areas....the choice is yours in the end so choose what YOU like in a line.


Scott


----------



## crappielooker

as far as lines goes, i'm using all kinds of sizes for different situations.. i use anything from 8-25lbs test .. i mostly use around 10-12lbs test tho.. thats what i use around here.. just like bass or any other species, there might be time you need to scale down your lines.. but that's rare.. 
in short, most of us carpers uses 12lbs test..


----------



## MarrakeshExpress

Thanks everyone, I was mostly just wanting to know what # test would be a good middle ground to start with, and I believe I'll be going with 12lb line now.


----------



## soua0363

If you go mono, you can go with Trilene Big Game. I may be partial to Big Game because I have yet to lose a fish on it. I have been able to pull out waterlogged logs out of the water with 15 lbs test. You can get the Big Game from 10 lbs up to 50lbs I believe. If you're going for carp and fishing areas where you have chance of hooking on rocks, I would suggest 14 lbs or 15 lbs test Big Game. As of now, I use Big Game 10 lbs, 12lbs, 15 lbs, and 20 lbs. It You can get them at Walmart for $5-$6 a roll or $10 for the Big Game Platinum. For the 15 lbs test, you get 900 yards of line which isn't bad at all.


----------



## Tornichio

another thing you need to consider which I have not seen any one els mention, is the type of rod that you are using. I have broom handle cat rods and 12lb line is a waste of time, since the rods don't give at all or at least very little I have to use larger line since I can't afford to switch all my rods right now. Most specialty carp rods are quite limber and forgiving. I think 12lb is perfect for them.


----------



## RiverRat

Marc, i see what your saying, i just figured it would be the same for rods as reels..if your going to use 12 lb. line on a reel rated for that lb. test, i assumed someone would in turn put that reel on a rod ALSO rated for 12 lb. test.
You are correct, carp fishing can be done with most normal tackle, but heavy, short stout rods rated up to 30-40 lb. tests are not a good choice for carp...you need something in the light/med to med/heavy range..peferably with a line rating max. up to maybe 20 lb test and 1/2 - 2 oz. 

Carp rods are designed to be forgiving when a carp takes power runs while trying to get them in the net..they protect lighter lines and bend very well...a stout rod will not do this and will work against you most of the time with lighter lines like 12 lb. test.

The best rods found in most stores are sold for salmon/steelhead fishing, they tend to be longer and have a nice action for playing hard fighting fish.


Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Biggest thing I learned, no matter what equipment you are using is to not horse the fish. When I first started I was using 6lb. line....never lost one. Many fish in the 10-20 range.

I use Exacalibur.


----------



## RiverRat

Good choice BB,
Silverthread excalibur, AN-40 are great co-poly lines..a few better ones are G-power by Gamakatsu and McCoy mean green....but i do use the silver thread brands a lot too because you can always find them locally.
BB If ya ever want the big bulk spools of Silver Thread, give Matt or Mark at Fishermans a shout, thats where i got my bulk spools from(3500 yrds).

Scott


----------



## cwcarper

12 to 14 lb test line is pretty much the standard for me, unless I'm fishing Alum where I like to beef it up a little. For a 3500 I would go with the 12 lb just so you can maximize capacity (and possibly castability). I've been using the Silver Thread Excalibur for several years now, as well as some of the Berkley lines. Tried some of the braids as well, but I like something with a bit of stretch in it or else I seem to run into problems. I've also had similar stretchability issues with certain copolymers as well. It all depends on the brand I guess.


----------

